# Pop-up Programm mit Live-Video



## Nienmai (9. Apr 2018)

Guten Tag, erst einmal vielen Dank an jeden der sich mit dem Thema Beschäftigt. Also folgendes Projekt. Wir möchte das wenn jemand an der Tür klingelt an einem Computer ein kleines pop-up unten rechts hoch kommt wo ein Live-Bild von einer IP-Kamera eingebunden ist. Darunter soll ein kleiner Button sein mit den man ein Relais schaltet die dann die Tür öffnet. Ich weiß, nicht gerade ein Amateurprojekt aber hat jemand von euch vielleicht Ideen wie man das umsetzen könnte? Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Apr 2018)

Moin,
wo hapert es denn?
An der Bildanzeige oder am Auslösen des Relais (oder an beidem)??

Zum ersten Punkt gibt es doch so einiges im Web:
https://www.google.com/search?q=jav...+einbinden&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b

Der zweite Punkt käme dann wohl auf das konkrete Relais an und ob es von Java aus überhangesprochen werden kann, sprich: gibt es eine Schnittstelle?

VG Klaus


----------



## Nienmai (9. Apr 2018)

Hey, danke für deine Antwort!

Also als erstes hapert es überall  von ein Pop-up was erst hoch geht wenn geklingelt wird über das einbinden eines Live Bildes in diesem pop-up (ich möchte eigentlich keine Webseite dafür haben sondern eher ein Programm was auf die Internetseite der IP-Kamera im Hintergrund zugreift und diese dann in dem Pop-up einbindet). 

Das auslösen des Relais ist für mich bisher noch das kleinste Problem ich denke mal ich werde eh ne Rasberry Pi ect. dafür brauchen die ich dann per USB einbinde. Ich bin zwar zur Zeit noch am Suchen nach Relais mit Sendern die ich da einbinden kann aber ich denke mal ich werde da schon was finden. Wie genau ich die dann mit dem Programm anspreche könnte wird zwar auch noch mal witzig werden aber viel mehr sorgen mach ich mir eben über das Live-Bild mit dem Pop-up beim klingeln.


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Apr 2018)

Nienmai hat gesagt.:


> Also als erstes hapert es überall


Ich hab's befürchtet 

Also das Streamen von Livebildern einer Webcam ist mit Java wohl nicht wirklich lustig. Ich habe das vor geraumer Zeit auch schon mal versucht und dann aber irgendwann sein lassen.
Bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob Java dafür wirklich die geeignete Sprache ist. Ein Kollege hat sowas ähnlich mal mit C# gemacht, da ist es wohl deutlich einfacher!
Du müsst dann quasi einen eigenen kleinen Webbrowser implementieren und in ihm das Bild streamen.
Es hängt aber zudem auch stark von der gewählten Kamera ab!

VG Klaus


----------



## Nienmai (9. Apr 2018)

"Also das Streamen von Livebildern einer Webcam ist mit Java wohl nicht wirklich lustig. Ich habe das vor geraumer Zeit auch schon mal versucht und dann aber irgendwann sein lassen." 
Und das habe ich schon befürchtet  

Ich hätte auch kein Problem mit C#, da kenne ich mich sogar besser aus nur glaube ich das da die grafische Darstellung mit dem Pop-up um einiges Komplizierter werden könnte


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Apr 2018)

Nienmai hat gesagt.:


> Ich hätte auch kein Problem mit C#, da kenne ich mich sogar besser aus


Dann würde ich trotzdem mal auf der Schiene weitersuchen!
Leider ist C# nicht mein Ding und kann da nicht wirklich Sinnvolles zu beitragen!

VG Klaus


----------



## Nienmai (9. Apr 2018)

Okay  trotzdem vielen Dank!!


----------



## VfL_Freak (9. Apr 2018)

Da nich' für ....
Schön dass ich helfen konnte


----------

